# Repairing warped barn door



## vgV (Dec 4, 2018)

Hello,
I'm a newbie. This is my first attempt to build something please don't be harsh.
My daughter ask me to build her a custom barn door because based on her size standard door was too expensive.
I had this some loose wood in my garage for almost 3 month I assumed it wood be dry enough for the project.
after about 8 moths the door warped on the left bottom corner.
Is there anything i can do to fix it?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

No that's beyond repair. 
Build a new one buy wood from a lumber yard that's kiln dried. Store and sticker the wood to lay flat. Buy extra and use only the best ones to remake the door.
Ok


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I don't know what all the hardware if called but they make stuff to straighten those doors out. It's basically a couple screws with eye holes and threaded piece that u can tighten to bring the door back down. I've seen them on Amish buildings but never had to use them. Hopefully someone here will know the technical words for it. 
Btw I think the door looks great.


----------



## Scap (Aug 7, 2018)

> I don't know what all the hardware if called but they make stuff to straighten those doors out. It's basically a couple screws with eye holes and threaded piece that u can tighten to bring the door back down. I've seen them on Amish buildings but never had to use them. Hopefully someone here will know the technical words for it.
> Btw I think the door looks great.
> 
> - JCamp


Turnbuckle?


----------



## vgV (Dec 4, 2018)

I was thinking about using Turnbuckle 



 



but wasn't sure it it would let me straighten this door because it big.
I also found this 



 but not sure what is the name of this product


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

there was a very similar post identical to this one a few months ago. (use the search feature).
basically using the turnbuckles and cables to pull it back into shape.
[I think the author of that post wound up making a new door].
I agree with a higher quality wood and avoid extreme acclimation issues.

.

.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Are the panel's floating or are they glued together. If they dont have room to move in a groove top and bottom your construction method needs improvement.


----------



## vgV (Dec 4, 2018)

The panel's are glued together and frame brace is nailed in(finishing nails). I used Biscuits on the sides and mortise and tenon joint one the ends


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry, but if it is going to be spelled panel's then at least be consistent and say nail's and biscuit's and side's and end's.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

> The panel's are glued together and frame brace is nailed in(finishing nails). I used Biscuits on the sides and mortise and tenon joint one the ends
> 
> I think your door warped because of your construction. It's very common for new woodworkers to build their first few projects too stiff or shiny.
> Don't feel bad everyone does it. Just make a new one with proper construction


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

Take a cable & turnbuckle and block in the middle of the door to bend it slightly beyond straight and check it daily. It will straighten back out.


----------

